# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Some paludarium is set up a while ago..

## ranmasatome

Got bored today so decided to perk up my old paludarium...

heres the results..


no inhabitans except plants..hahaha..
reckon its a little too bright...and still something missing leh.... haiz..

----------


## Jervis

More pics please. Does it have a filtration system? Show us more  :Smile:

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

I think its a really impressive paludarium. :Smile:  The tall fern that grows to the top looks realy nice. What is your background made of?
Maybe you can add some plants on the background itself?

----------


## Occellatus

Superb setup..........wish i can do up something like that too... :Razz:

----------


## EvolutionZ

whats the fauna?
newts will be a good fauna!

----------


## ranmasatome

More pics ah?? lol.. :Grin:  i lazy leh..hahaha... see tomorrow how...i like some of the mosses so maybe i'll take some close-ups tomorrow.

No filtration.. actually i dont really want filtration.. but the way this tank is built..the soil is actually the filtration... hmmm... see if i can photograph this tomorrow.

Lim - actually that isn't a fern..but i can't remember the name of it now..haha.. the other plant beside it is some plant i found next to the road...haha..
Background is cork bark....but you will have to cut it to size yourself...i did think of putting plants on the background..but it takes a while for them to cling...so i gave up after a while...but maybe i can use moss...hmmmmm..

For fauna..i dont know..maybe if i can find some Limnonectes plicatellus or Nyctixalus pictus then i will consider..but of course.. these guys are hard to come by...so maybe no inhabitants..kekeke

----------


## Jervis

I didn't know cork bark can be so nice... love it! Idea for my next project  :Smile:

----------


## Merviso

Hi Justin, nice paludarium...  :Kiss:  

Without any fish in the water, aren't you worried about mosquito or other stuff growing inside? My vivarium are already seeing lots of microworms and other small bugs even with a few clown killes inside...  :Crying:

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Maybe attach some of the moss/algae thingy you have on the land area to the branch too?

A quick google and both of the froggies are on IUCN red list. :Opps: 
Edit: Oops my bad. They're actually listed as of least concern.... :Embarassed:

----------


## CK Yeo

_Asparagus plumosus?_ 文竹.
Yes, it is related to the Asparagus we eat _Asparagus officinalis_...

ck

----------


## ranmasatome

YES!! Asparagus plumosus!!! hahaha.. thanks ck!! i hate it when things are at the tip of my brain but jsut don't want to come out...irritates the hell out of me man..haha..

Yeah, working on the more moss (no algae so far) thing... hopefully at the end of the day i can acheive a fully mossed look..hahaha..

As for mosquito... no worries...because.. actually have fauna la this tank... just not any that i thought worth mentioning.... its got 1 large yamato shrimp.....about 20-30 cherry shrimp...1 microrasbora erythromicron...and 1 unidentified tetra that i just accidentally killed yesterday..booooooo.. maybe boraras would be perfect for this tank.. hmmm..

----------


## ranmasatome

Took some more pics.. they weren't too good and the white balance is screwed!!..haha.. but what the heck.. they are just for show... not like i'm keeping any them..so here goes..

Some random closeup


Closer view of the island - screwed colour balance..haha.. but i'm still trying to pack more plants in here..hahaha.. kinda packed already..so that means its getting close...


side of tank showing pump and soil layering... basically this works like a hamburg mat filter but its using the soil instead..but i figure this is good since the plants are planted in the soil..so they can make use of what is trapped in the soil as nutrients..Might consder pulling out the powerhead and inserting an external filter to use as the pulling force in the future..


Cut and glued that little crate in there to use as fencing incase i need to change the filter or powerhead its easily accessible...also the top mesh can serve to deter future pets from crawling in there and getting sucked...possibly injured.

----------

